
Use iBooks Author, only Apple can ever publish the result - FluidDjango
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/20/apple_ibooks/
======
signalsignal
Why is the word "Work" capitalized, as it is found in "If you charge a fee for
any book or other work you generate using this software (a “Work”)"? Is that
normal in legal documents?

